

What tiny thing in iOS 5 makes you smile, or has caught you off guard? - anandiyer
http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/27761/what-tiny-thing-in-ios-5-makes-you-smile-or-has-caught-you-off-guard

======
afdssfda
Shameless iOS promotion.

